# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  why the forum cann't useing chinese?

## sunpopal

i 'm very crazy 
please change the techlogy

----------


## MasterAdmin

> i 'm very crazy 
> please change the techlogy

 If I change tech-NO-logy then Russian won't work  ::  http://masterrussian.net/mforum/viewtop ... t=encoding

----------


## heartfelty

单 叶  发 林 一 的  起 义 星 正 当 的。 还 在 四 十， 他 生 产 
三 书 ，每 一 更 多 的  灵 敏 的 比 最 后。 在 那 里 保 守 的 
新 闻 记 者 代 群 众 听 众 和 保 守 的  学 者 谁 书 写 代 窄  
一。 
  Daniel Flynn is one of the Right’s rising stars. Still under 40, he has produced three books, each more perspicacious than the last. There are conservative journalists who write for a mass audience and conservative scholars who write for a narrow one.  ::  
Instructions: Go to your control panel. Click languages then double click the language you prefer. Put a check mark on specific language. There's a default, otherwise you press shift + Alt at the same time for every shift of language (english or mandarin)  ::

----------

